# How to dispose of a small amount of gas/oil mix?



## velvetfoot (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm sure this question is asked every year, but how does one dispose of a small amount of gas/oil mix?
I'm talking about draining the tanks in the trimmer and chainsaw plus a very small amount in a a can.
I'm thinking of diluting it in a tank of gasoline in the car.
Good idea?


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 26, 2009)

Yup. Run it in your car.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 27, 2009)

Run it in the car, or my preference because the engines seem less fussy, and don't have any emissions stuff that could get screwed up is to put it the gas for any of your 4-stroke OPE - lawn tractors, snowblower, splitter, what ever...

Gooserider


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 27, 2009)

Not epa friendly but  5 gal bucket and the back yard just let it sit it will evaporate.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 27, 2009)

Small amounts I will use for parts washing and then toss it on the burn pile mixed with my waste oil.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 27, 2009)

That is how I start my bark/weed/misc scrap fires in the barrel.  Yes weeds...as the end of the season weeds only seed in my compost pile.  It is not very often that I have waste gas so it is very easy to use it up in one fire or two.


----------



## Gator eye (Oct 27, 2009)

What?????....nobody on here has a drunkin camp fire parties????




Hey bubba ! Watch this **it...............VVAAAWOOOFFFFFFF



just kiddin


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 27, 2009)

Add to full car/truck tank.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 27, 2009)

Gator eye said:
			
		

> What?????....nobody on here has a drunkin camp fire parties????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Properly mixed with bad diesel, that is perfectly acceptable and common practice in our pit.


----------



## Valhalla (Oct 27, 2009)

Waste gasoline! No way. 

Add a gallon or two to each nearly full tank of your car or truck.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 27, 2009)

Valhalla said:
			
		

> Waste gasoline! No way.
> 
> Add a gallon or two to each nearly full tank of your car or truck.



VVAAAWOOOFFFFFFF is never a waste of gas. :lol:


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you have left over mix then go use your saw! it's kinda like the trimmer i just put in storage (don't worry, it's a cheapo WM one, and I'm getting a new one because i'm tired of the headaches) I was about 3/4 of the way done with the trimming last week, and it ran out of gas. I dropped it in the nearest sheltered area by the house and am calling it done for the year. I'll finish that last 1/4 next spring, lol.


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 28, 2009)

I bought an Echo string trimmer this summer. Its great, but you need PPE with it. It imbeds stuff in you pant legs (or legs if wearing shorts).


----------



## billb3 (Oct 28, 2009)

You're not going to use any of these tools next year ?


I must do something wrong because I've never had gas 'go bad' over the Winter.


My only complaint with this new  ethanol gas is the mold growing on the top of my plastic gas cans.


----------



## ROBERT F (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuel saver, stored in a gas can, gas will be ready and waiting next year.  I keep 25 gal of gas this way, and 15 gals of diesel untreated all the time. Live kinda far out and when the power goes out the local gas station goes dark.  No fuel and 35 miles to town dont mix to well.


----------



## rdust (Oct 28, 2009)

May not be popular with the green folks but it makes the best weed killer I've used and is cheaper.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Oct 30, 2009)

all great ideas

it does go bad, so dont assume it doesn't 
& you wont have 2 yr old bad gas ever

what's this with mold growing on top of the ethanol gas cans ? :lol:


----------

